# buffedCast 263: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## xashija (19. September 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Garulf (19. September 2011)

hallo buffis.

WOW TEIL:
Wie schon letzte woche, würde mich interessieren ob ich mit meinem DK ältere T-Sets beim moggen benutzen kann? z.B nen T2 krieger set...

ALLGEMEINE FRAGE:
Hab im vorletzten HIGH FIVE einige WARHAMMER 40k Miniaturen gesehen. Wer von euch im BUFFED-TEAM spielt WARHAMMER 40K? Spiel selber WARHAMMER fantasy und hab schon ne sehr schöne ORK Armee...


Nochmals danke, ihr seid die besten
LG an alle
euer italienischer FAN 
Elian


----------



## Gazeran (19. September 2011)

Keine Frage, eine Forderung!
Talk like a Pirate!


----------



## Ramides (19. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

erneutes Posting: Mit meinem Posting hier möchte ich euch ein Problem zur Diskussion stellen, dass in den Newsmeldungen ungern behandelt wird. Wie ihr auch schon in der Serverkunde zu Gul'dan angemerkt hat ist unser schöner Server, der anno dazumal eher Allianzdominiert war mittlerweile Hordedominiert.

Lt. WOWProgress sind es 7000 Chars wovon weniger als 1 Ally auf 3 Hordler trifft. In Realzahlen sind es etwa 200-300 Allianzler kurz vor der Hauptspielzeit abends. Einige davon sind auch noch afk und die meißten in Raids gebunden. Ich selber leite noch einen der 2 25er Raids auf unserem Server. Doch Bewerber beruhen meißt auf VitaminB von einem unserer Raidmember. Selbst für Twinkraids findet man sehr schwer passende "Auffüllspieler".

Ich denke nicht nur Gul'dan geht es so. Seht ihr am Horizont eine Lösung für Server wie uns? Das Raidtool soll ja Realmübergreifend laufen bietet aber für Stammraids dank EasyMode auch keine wirkliche Alternative.

Was haltet ihr von Serverzusammenlegungen? In einem Posting, dass ich im Allgemeinen Forum derzeit aktiv habe wird befürchtet, dass Blizzard dies wegen negativer Publicity nicht macht. Aber sind leere Server und Transferkosten nicht die schlechtere Publicity?

Hier noch ein Link zu meinem Beitrag im Allgemeinen Forum: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/2624976764

mfg, Ramides


----------



## Masato2 (19. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team.

*WoW:*
Da jetzt so langsam der letzte Cataclysm-Inhalt am Horizont erscheint, würde mich mal abgesehen vom Ein-Mann- bzw Ein-Drachen-Raid interessieren was sonst noch kommen wird ... Weitere 5-Mann-Instanzen ? Und wie stehen die evtl. mit Todesschwinge in Zusammenhang ? (Ich kann Zul Irgendwas auch nicht mehr sehen) ... Weitere Daily ABM ? (A la geschmolzene Front) 
Neben der Frage was kommt nach Cata, stellt sich für mich die Frage, werden die Gebiete der nächsten Erweiterung wieder über die Welt verteilt sein wie jetzt, oder kompakter? (auch wenn sie Kontinenthauptstädte wie Lagrath oder Laggeran vermeiden wollen.
Welches Mini-Spiel hättet ihr gerne in WoW ? (So ähnlich eingebaut wie Plants vs Zombies) Meins wäre Goblin-Bombball. Die Idee hab ich im Goblin-Startgebiet bekommen. Man steuert einen Shredder. Man soll eine Zeitbombe im gegnerischen Tor explodieren lassen. Also gut timen. man kann zu anderen passen,dem Gegner die Bombe klauen, man selber hat nen Rocket-Boost, Öllachen (zum Verlangsamen der Gegner) usw. Nur nich die Bombe am eigenen Shredder explodieren lassen. 

*SWTOR:*
Bioware baut in ihre Rollenspiele gerne Entscheidungen einbaut, die sich auf das ganze Spiel auswirken. Wie funktioniert das in SWTOR ? Wirkt sich das auch auf andere Spieler aus (sei es der eignen oder gegnerischen Fraktion)

*Age of Wulin:
*Die Sachen die bis jetzt genannt wurden hören sich interessant an, aber einige Sachen benötigen definitiv nen Deppenschutz. Ist eigentlich bekannt wie das geregelt werden soll ? (Ausser Kontrolle geratenen "Features" können ein ganzes Spiel zerstören)
Wie ist eigentlich die Steuerung? Wie WoW (also Ziel auswählen, und dann Kampfkünste) , eher wie bei Tera, oder mehr wie ein Beat'em Up ?


----------



## Verkas (19. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

*WOW*

mich würden mal die Hintergründe von Euch interessieren.

-	Wer Raidet denn alles?
-	Gibt es eine eigene „Buffedgilde"?
-	Oder eine eigene Raidgruppe?
-	Wie oft seid ihr in Azeroth unterwegs?
-	Spielt ihr zusammen oder mach da jeder sein eigenes ding? (also auch beim Questen oder Erfolge jagen wenn´s da was gibt)
-	Ist bei euch das WOW-Spielen Arbeitszeit? 
-	Wie lange Spielt ihr denn schon?
-	Welches war für wen der schwierigste / langweiligste Erfolg (Stichwort Eisenkiefer z.B.)

Einfach hierzu mal n paar Infos. Fänd ich zum Beispiel sehr interessant.

Nichts desto Trotz finde ich den WOW-Teil im Cast immer sehr unterhaltsam.
Wenn auch nicht immer viele Informationen drin sind höre ich den gerne.


----------



## Twein (19. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team!:

Hier sind meine Fragen zum 2. Teil.

1. Eine Frage an Flo: Ich werde in rift bald level 50 erreichen und wollte wissen,was man als frischer "high-level" am besten tun kann?

2. Jetzt zu Guild Wars 2: Werden die chars wie in Guild Wars 2 den Bankfach teilen müssen? 

3. Wie sind Eure Eindrücke von TES V: Skyrim bisher? Werdet ihr es spielen?


----------



## Sarjin (19. September 2011)

Heyho

Für den 2. Teil:

Thema : DRM Systeme - Sinn ? Eure Meinung ?

Ein kleiner Auszug für euch zum Vorlesen:

Wie kommt man auf die Idee kommt das ein DRM System besser gegen Raubkopien schützen als ein herkömmliches DVD-Schutz + Serial ? Ich meine in der Praxis macht der durchschnittliche Leecher (Nutzer) doch immer dasselbe. Er läd sich das Spiel runter, installiert es und spielt den crack drüber. Wo ist da der Unterschied ? Die Entwickler, Fachpresse und Publisher sagen immer das durch ein DRM System es weniger Raubkopien gibt. Das kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen, da die szene die hinter den Raubkopien steckt generell alles gecrackt kriegt.
"Ein absoluter Kopierschutz ist im Allgemeinen nicht möglich, da der Datenträger für ein Lese- oder Abspielgerät lesbar sein muss." (Wikipedia)

Die Publisher geben Millionen für ihre DRM-Systeme aus, doch schützen tun sie anscheinend niemanden. Oftmals haben Raubkopien sogar Vorteile wie einen offlinemodus (Stichwort Diablo 3) oder ähnliches.

Klar Raubkopierer bleiben in Sachen Multiplayer meistens außen vor, doch hierzu kann man nur die Gamestarredaktion zitieren: Der beste Kopierschutz ist immer noch ein guter Multiplayermodus...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1OK7_KM0gA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saotendo (19. September 2011)

Diablo 3:

Kann man auf das Auktionshaus auch im Solospiel zugreifen oder geht das nur wenn man "online" spielt?
Ich weiß, das beim Spielen die Onlineverbindung durchgehend besteht, somit wäre es ja praktisch, wenn man im Solospiel auch auf´s Auktionshaus zugreifen könnte.


----------



## Valumes (19. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team,

zu World of Warcraft, was hält euch noch bei Laune in WoW?

zu Guild Wars 2, wisst ihr ob man genügen Charslots hat um alle Klassen zu erstellen oder ob man sich erst welche über den Itemshop welche kaufen muss?
Was ist eure favorisierte Klassen-Rassen Kombination und welche würdet ihr niemals nie anspielen? (natürlich von bekannten Klassen)
Meine ist Charr Ingenieur oder auch Norn Krieger, was gar nicht geht ist Asura Dieb oder Silvari Wächter.

zu World of Tanks, danke dir Oli für die Tipps von vor 2 Wochen, die haben mir echt weitergeholfen.
Aber jetzt hab ich das Problem das ich mit dem PzIV auch wieder nur stärkeren Panzern zugewiesen werde.
Die Aufklärungstipps von vor 2 Wochen sind da nicht unbedingt immer möglich, da ich nicht mehr so schnell bin wie mit dem leichten Panzer.
Hast du auch diesemal Tipps für mich? Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


Euer Buffedcasthörer
Valumes
 (spricht wie ihr das wollt oder nennt mich apfelkuchen)


----------



## Howjin15 (19. September 2011)

Heyho aus dem Schönen Niederösterreich!

Ich habe nur WoW Fragen 

- Was haltet ihr von den neuen, bereits erschienen T13 sets? Entspricht es euren vorstellungen`? oder würdet ihr ein anderes T set moggen?

- Wenn Ihr moggen wollt: Welches set gefällt euch bei eurem Main char am besten? (Ich werds Hammer geile T13 von meinem Schamanen behalte )

- Die ersten Infos zum Deathwing raid sind da! 8 Bosse sollens sein, davon 2x Todesschwinge! Was haltet Ihr davon? Genug bosse, Zuviele oder Gar zu wenig für 1 Tier set?

- Todesschwinge als alter Gott? Wird wohl war! Tentakel, Klauen und Skropionschwanz! Passt das zu Deathwing? Eure Meinung ist gefragt!

- Zuguterletzt: Meeles werden (Nur für T13) gebufft! Eurer Meinung nach notwenig oder eher Überflüssig/Ungerecht hingegen Castern? (Bei Bossen "Like Patchwork" wäre das ja leicht Overpowered)

Das Wären dann all meine Fragen. Wünsche euch eine Schöne WoW woche und hoffe meine Fragen Mittwoch morgen vor der Arbeit zu hören 

Lg Howjin15

Ps: Frage 2 Wäre für mich am Intressantesten


----------



## Sagmentus (19. September 2011)

Ich Level grade einen Schurken Twink und würde gerne wissen, ob man durch die XP-Bremse immernoch in andere Schlachtfeldgruppen kommt.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## HeIsGlory (19. September 2011)

Sooo,

Da heute nochmal ganz aktuelle Infos zum neuen Todesschwinge Raid aufgetaucht sind, hier ein paar Hausaufgaben für den Buffed cast  :

- Wie findet ihr die Regelung mit den epischen Steinen?
- Was sagt ihr zu den News zwecks den neuen 5er Inis... Hättet ihr euch das so vorgestellt (Reise in die Zukunft und Vergangenheit, Verteidigung des Wyrmruhtempels)? Und habt ihr irgendwelche Vorstellungen auf wen man da in den inis treffen könnte... Ihr als Lore experten.
- Wer ist dieser schwarze Drache auf den man treffen wird, den alle kennen müssten die das neuste Buch gelesen haben? Wer ist noch als Boss im Drachenseelen Raid? Wer ist dieser Kommandant der Streitkräfte von Todesschwinge? Ist man dem schon mal begegnet? Beim questen oder wo auch immer? Könnte es sein Das die gute alte "Sinestra" nochmal im Todesschwinge Raid auftaucht und dann endgültig besiegt wird?
- Jetzt scheint es wirklich festzustehen ... es gibt ein Legendäry nur für Schurken ... auch Verstärker Schamies können vermutlich nix damit anfangen ... wie findet ihr das? Hat es was damit zu tun dass es allgemein ziemlich wenig schurken gibt (zumindest bei mir auf dem server ist das so). Will Blizzard den Schurken nachwuchs fördern? Da es wohl ein Dolch Set ist können dann damit wohl auch alle Skillungen damit was anfangen.
- Was sagt ihr dazu dass Blizz den Todesschwinge Raid für Melees einfacher machen will, bzw sie dort gebufft werden sollen...?


Und ein Wunsch hätte ich dann noch:
Ich würde gern mal wieder ein bisschen mehr "Testosteron" im Buffed.cast hören... nix gegen die Frauen, aber Männer können hier und da nochmal ein bisschen sachlicher aufs Thema zurückführen oder Dinge aus einem "anderen" Blickwinkel beleuchten... Männer und Frauen können sich ja gut ergänzen ... deshalb vote ich für den Wow Teil dass da die Mänerquote wieder steigt ... Muss ja nicht David sein... kann auch mal Björn sein oder ZAM...  Oder seid ihr beiden Frauen die einzigen zur Zeit, die noch richtig WOW spielen in der buffed.de Redaktion?


----------



## Aroku (19. September 2011)

hiho buffed,
ich wollte mal gerne wissen ob ihr noch etwas von Vindictus zeigen werdet, da ihr ja beta-keys vergeben habt.


----------



## Sephos (19. September 2011)

WoW :

Das Thema ist ein wenig in Vergessenheit geraten und ich hab mich inzwischen daran gewöhnt ,aber irgendwie fehlt sie mir doch sehr. Ich rede von der dauerhaften Baumform für Druiden. Ich hab mir damals den Druiden nur gemacht wegen der geilen Baumform. Wie seid ihr mit dem Entfernen der dauerhaften Baumform klargekommen und fehlt sie euch nicht ?Und könnte Blizzard die dauerhafte Baumform wieder einführen mit 4.3 oder der nächsten Erweiterung ?


----------



## Smon (19. September 2011)

Hi Hi,
meine Frage geht speziell an Annette und ist ein bischen offtopic:
Ich hab mir auch Dexter Staffel 1 auf DVD gekauft und muss sagen es ist schon verdammt cool 
Läuft Dexter auch in Deutschland im free TV oder muss ich mir die zukünftigen Staffeln auch noch kaufen ?
Welche Staffel ist zurzeit im Dreh oder wird Dexter nicht mehr produziert ?

An den 2. Teil:
Es wurde ja von Blizzard angekündigt dass man nur in die Diablo 3 Beta kommt wenn man einen battle.net Account mit einem aktiven Game besitzt.
Bedeutet das, dass D3 Beta Keys nie irgentwo verlost werden und man ausschließlich auf sein battle.net Beta Profil hoffen muss ?

Lg


----------



## legend codename (19. September 2011)

2. Teil

1. Was würdet ihr euch zuerst kaufen, wenn SWTOR und Guild Wars 2 am selben tag raus kämen?
2. Ich will mir eine DVD kaufen könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen?
3. Ich hatte mal die Frage gestellt ob man ohne vorwissen SWTOR spielen kann. Da seit ihr davon ausgegangen das ich die Filme schon gesehen habe. Aber ich habe noch nicht mal einen Star Wars Film 	gesehen. könnte ich trotztdem SWTOR spielen und würde die Story verstehen?


----------



## Sp@rtan (19. September 2011)

*Beide Teile:*

Welche Spiele haben euch in eurer Laufbahn als "Zocker"  am meisten bewegt/gefesselt?*
*

(Bei mir z.B. Bioshock, GTA 4+Addons, Gothic)


----------



## Fruehlingsroellchen (19. September 2011)

Erstmal, super dass ihr uns Chancen zum fragen gebt  
Jetzt zu einer Frage die mir wirklich wichtig ist:
Ich überlege schon seit langem mit WoW anzufangen, die komplette Veränderung durch Cataclysm und die vielen Gerüchte über die Pandaren was mich total neugierig macht. Ein Kumpel von mir hat WoW aber bereits gespielt (für etwa ein Jahr) und hörte kurz vor dem Kataklysmus auf. Er meinte wenn man nur noch Casual Gamer wäre und v.a. auch noch Neuling hätte man einfach keine Chance mehr in Azeroth Fuß zu fassen. JEtzt frage ich euch, kann man WoW heutzutage noch beginnen, selbst wenn es bis jetzt immer einfacher gemacht wurde?

PS: Noch eine klitzkleine Frage: Kann man die WoW Romane auch lesen ohne das Spiel zu spielen (also passieren im Spiel wichtige Ereignisse die man für die Bücher kennen sollte?)?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. September 2011)

Hallo,

Frage zu... was auch sonst? .... SW-ToR:

Was haltet ihr von der Info Politik aus dem Hause BioWare? Vor allem in bezug auf die BETA und da explizit der in Europa?
Ich als Europäischer Fan und Spieler fühle mich veralbert. Wenn es nicht Star-Wars wäre würde ich auf das Spiel verzichten. Vor allem da wir in Euro auch noch mehr zahlen als die Amis. 


Gruß Durag


----------



## Caljostro (19. September 2011)

An Teil 1 und 2: wer in der Redaktion wird SWTOR spielen ? Oder um die Antwort kürzer zu machen: wem geht es sonst wo vorbei ? ;-) Steht schon fest, wer es beruflich spielen muss (der/die Arme...), also wer Chef-Berichterstatter wird, und wer gegebenenfalls einem SWTOR Podcast Team angehören wird ?


----------



## TheCadien (19. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed team =)

ich habe eine kleine Lorefrage =) 
In Weltenbeben wird ja sehr gut beschrieben wie sich der Konflikt der Anführer der Horde immer mehr verschlimmert.
Baine stirbt die Dunkelspeere ziehen aus Orcgrimma raus die Untoten wollen ihre eigene Armee weiter aufbauen.
Und so weiter.
In einem der Alten Buffedcast wurde da sehr viel drüber geredet und Björn sagte damals sowas wie 
"wenn es dann gegen Deathwing geht stehen alle bestimmt wieder geschlossen zueinander"

Nun ist er kein hell seher aber mich interessiert ob sich da seid cata start was getan hat ?
Oder ob alle immer noch so pissig aufeinander sind wie vorher und es ist ein Wunder das die Horde noch lebt =)

Lg TheCadien

ps. da der name schon drei falsch ausgesprochen wurde  
es heißt "Thekeydien" wenn man es spricht  Hoffe das diesma richtig ist


----------



## 1Hollywood (19. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team. 

Zum 2 Teil des castes bzw zu Swtor:
Es gibt meiner Meinung nach immer noch extrem wenig Infos zu meiner favorisierten Agenten klasse. Ich glaub langsam das machen die extra so. Der Agent agiert ja üblicherweise im Hintergrund und ist eher mysteriös. Vielleicht kommen aus dem Grund keine neuen Infos?! Das ist so gewollt!!! Was meint ihr dazu?
P.s: Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## 1Hollywood (19. September 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team. 

Zum 2 Teil des castes bzw zu Swtor:
Es gibt meiner Meinung nach immer noch extrem wenig Infos zu meiner favorisierten Agenten klasse. Ich glaub langsam das machen die extra so. Der Agent agiert ja üblicherweise im Hintergrund und ist eher mysteriös. Vielleicht kommen aus dem Grund keine neuen Infos?! Das ist so gewollt!!! Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Sanra (20. September 2011)

Hallo als Fan der ersten Stunde der lange und schüchtern die Worte, Bilder und Berichten dieser Seite verfolgt hat muss ich auch einmal versuchen ein Teil ­euren Zeit mit meinen Fragen zu rauben.<br class="dpf_break"><br class="dpf_break">Was gibt es da so zu Fragen zu WoW: Warum ist es für viel Spieler so schwer sich an Neues zu gewöhnen, als die 25 Raids kamen [OOOOHHHH nein wow ist aM Ende].<br class="dpf_break">   Naxx und Ony sind als Raids wiedergekommen, um Spielern ­Classic-Inhalte Zeigen zu können [OOOOHHHH nein wow ist aM Ende]<br class="dpf_break">   Und um es nicht zu lange zu machen der Doungenbrowser und der "Itemshop" [siehe oben]<br class="dpf_break">   Mich würde eure Meinung dazu interessieren besonders da man merkt das so gut wie NIEMAND wow wie es einst war heute auch nur anfassen würde<br class="dpf_break">  <br class="dpf_break">   Glaubt ihr das jemals ein anderes MMO"G" wieder solche Kundenzahlen haben wird oder ist der Gamer von heute einfach zu kurzlebig um ­einem Spiel die Zeit zu geben sich so zu entwickeln wie<br class="dpf_break">   Es WOW und seine Vorgänger es hatten?<br class="dpf_break">


Zu SWTOR : Habt ihr die Befürchtung das SWTOR die Erwartung die die Gamerwelt an das Projekt hat nicht gerecht werden kann und an diesem Druck zusammenbrechen kann oder wird.<br class="dpf_break"> Was man so liest, ist ja alles schön und gut ABER es ist und bleibt nur ein Hotkey MMOG und als solches macht es das gleiche wie seine Vorgänger auch nagut es wird besser dargestellt<br class="dpf_break"> und die Lore ist bekannt und beliebt aber das kann ja Segen und Fluch sein.<br class="dpf_break"><br class="dpf_break">Eine Frage ganz allgemein in den Raum geworfen: Warum wird das Kulturgut Computerspiele und ja ich verwende mit ­absichte diese Formulierung so von Medien Politik und Co in den Dreck getreten und beschmutzt wird.<br class="dpf_break">  Als Zocker, Gamer und Spieler ist man doch in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit nichts als ein Arbeitsloser ungewaschener potenzial süchtiger/gefährlicher teil der Gesellschaft den man.<br class="dpf_break">  ­am liebsten wieder abschaffen würde. Von der Politik wird man bevormundet indem Spiele Verboten werden und 2-3 mal auf ihren Jugendschutz getestet werden in den Medien (die sich nicht damit befassen so wie buffed pcgames usw.)<br class="dpf_break">  ­wird man als Abschaum dargestellt wie es schon der Bericht über die ­gamescom in Köln der von RTL gemacht wurde gezeigt hat und in der Öffentlichkeit wird man belächelt.<br class="dpf_break">  Liegt es daran, dass das Spielen mit dem PC oder der Konsole als Kulturgut zu jung ist und eine nennen wir es Hexenverfolgung damit betrieben wird­und was muss passieren ­damit<br class="dpf_break">  ­die Gesellschaft uns Gamer als einen Teil von sich akzeptiert?<br class="dpf_break"><br class="dpf_break">­Hoffe meine Fragen waren nicht zu lang aber nach nun mehr 262 Buffcast die ich schweigend in bewundernd euch Halbgöttern in guter Auflösung zugehört.


----------



## Cookiemonster (20. September 2011)

Liebes Buffed-Team,

Ich verfolge euren Cast erst seit kurzem intensiv, also Entschuldigt bitte wenn ich eine Frage gestellt hab die ihr bereits beantwortet habt und ignoriert sie einfach   

Nur Wow-Fragen (ich hoffe David ist auch mal wieder da  )

Archäologie wurde mit Cataclysm als großes neues Feature angekündigt, im "Herbst" des Addons muss ich sagen dass es für mich die größte Enttäuschung ist. Auch wenn ihr sicher schon viel darüber diskutiert habt würde ich gerne Wissen wie eure abschließende Meinung dazu ist.
Buddelt ihr noch zwischendurch oder habt ihr den Beruf in die Ecke gekehrt und kringeln sich auch eure Fingernägel wenn ihr daran denkt? 
Wurde nicht mal erwähnt dass mit dem Release von neuem Raidcontent Blizzard in Erwägung zieht parallel dazu neue Items für Archäologie Verfügbar zu machen? Bis auf einige 359er- und Funitems, um die einzelnen Fraktionen zu Balancen, ist ja nichts dazugekommen. 
Jetzt sind die Items ja vielleicht noch ganz nett um Twinks auszustatten, aber durch die Vereinfachung der Raids und dem neuen "Looking for Raid" Feature kaum noch von Bedeutung. 
Ich habe mich damit beschäftigt weil ich letzte Woche mal wieder die Schaufel geschwungen habe (Yippie Qiraijdrohne!), dabei auch andere Items wie einem Casterstab fand für den ich keine Verwendung mehr habe. Vielleicht könnt ihr auch erzählen was ihr so ausgegraben habt, bzw. auf was ihr besonders stolz seid... 


Wenn wir schon bei "Looking for Raid" sind, ist bekannt ob es eine Mindestausrustüngsstufe (Vergleichbar mit dem Dungeonfinder) geben wird und wo sie etwa angesiedelt werden wird? Wird es Tapferkeitspunkte als Belohnung geben? Ich persönlich bin sehr skeptisch was den Raidfinder angeht. Es werden  zufällige Leute zusammengeworfen die sich nicht kennen und möglicherweise überhaupt keine Ahnung von den Bossen haben (Bei 5 geht das ja noch, aber 25?).  Damit dies nicht zum Scheitern verurteilt ist und es übermäßige Flames gegen einzelne Spieler gibt (man sieht die Leute ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr wieder) muss es ja schon sehr einfach werden.  Man geht ja  nicht in den Raidfinder um vielleicht nach den ersten 2 Bossen aufzugeben. Irgendwie geht dort sehr das Niveau verloren. Ich finde man kann auch ruhig mal ein paar Wochen länger an Raidinstanzen arbeiten und muss nicht sofort den Endboss sehen, auch wenn es dann erst nach einigen Nerfs ist. Sonst hat man ja nicht  viel an dem man am neuen Patch arbeiten kann. Wenn Blizzard unbedingt die Instanzen vom ersten Tag an für alle vollständig zu Verfügung stellen will dann bitte als dritte Schwierigkeitsstufe „Leicht“ mit stark abgewerteten Gear auf Dungeonausrüstungsniveau, damit diese nicht noch überflüssiger gemacht werden. Vielleicht würde das neuen Spielern helfen eine Raidgilde auf ihrem Server (!) zu finden und sich in eine Raidgemeinschaft zu integrieren. 

Abschließend möchte ich noch Wissen wie ihr es findet, dass das neue Legendary mit 4.3 ausschließlich für Schurken Verfügbar ist? Ich finde es zwar gut wenn Schurken im PvE gestärkt werden, da sie ja doch irgendwie Rar sind. (Zumindest im 10er). 
Allerdings sehe ich dort auch ein Problem, meine 10er-Gruppe hat zum Beispiel keinen Schurken im Raid, und jetzt muss praktisch einer von uns auf Schurken Rerollen nur um keine Nachteile im folgenden Content zu haben? Wäre es nicht möglich ein Legendary immer mindestens 2 Klassen zu Verfügung zu stellen? So hat es in der Vergangenheit ja auch immer gut geklappt. Ich würde es besser finden wenn es z.B. einen Streitkolben geben würde der auch von Meleeshamies getragen werden kann.


om nom nom


----------



## schwertfisch07 (20. September 2011)

Allgemeine Frage bzw. Idee:  was haltet ihr von der Idee, zumindest evtl. 1 x im Monat einen Teil des PodCasts für F2P-Spiele zu reservieren? 

Folgendes könnte dafür sprechen:

- Dieses Modell scheint sich ja immer mehr durchzusetzen (s. Bericht über die Absatzzahlen der Modelle im Vergleich)
- Bei der inzwischen erschienenen Masse an Titeln kann es sehr leicht passieren, daß man wirklich gute interessante Titel leicht übersieht bzw. von ihnen nicht erfährt
- Wenn nun immer mehr Spieler sich dafür interessieren (egal wie man dazu steht), wären doch Tips, Anregungen usw. dazu bestimmt für einige Zuhörer von Interesse


Macht euch doch zumindest mal Gedanken dazu, soll ja nicht bei jedem PodCast erscheinen, aber so 1 x im Monat oder alle 6 Wochen wäre das doch vielleicht nicht schlecht, muß ja auch nicht sehr lange sein, so zum Anfang vielleicht erstmal Kurzvorstellungen von Spielen, Dauer vielleicht 30 Minuten...

Ansonsten freue ich mich wie immer schon auf den neuen PodCast, macht weiter so!


----------



## Iffadrim (20. September 2011)

Hallo Buffies,

und zwar habe ich eine technische Frage.
Durch einen der vergangenen Casts habe ich erfahren, dass jemand aus dem 2. Teil (ich weiss leider nicht mehr wer)
ein System mit mehreren Monitoren in Betrieb hat.

Ich weiss, dass die Matrox Triple Head eine Auflösung von 3840 x 1024 fertig bringt,
aber wie verträgt sich das mit den immer größer werdenden Monitoren und Auflösungen.
Bei einem 24" mit 16:10 Format hat man ja 1920x1200.
Bei niedrigeren Auflösungen wirkt doch alles verschwommen.

Wie sieht die vorliegende Konstellation aus und mit elcher Hardware (Grafikarte) wird das System befeuert.


----------



## Zino (20. September 2011)

Kleine Offtopic frage an die 2te Runde, ist zwar kein Rollenspiel, aber werdet ihr Gears of War 3 spielen bzw. kaufen ? 

Endlich dürfen wir in der öffentlich darüber reden, denn es kommt ganz uncut auf der deutschen Markt 

Eventuel liebhaber unter euch ?

Mfg
Der Zino


----------



## Firestream175 (20. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

ich habe einige Fragen bzw. wären Einschätzungen wieder ganz nett, find das tollwenn ihr so philosophiert 

Frage 1: Es ist bekannt dass es T13 nicht mehr über Punkte gibt, was könnte der Tapferkeitspunktehändler verkaufen? Beziwhungsweise glaubt ihr, dass er weiterhin die T12Sachen verkaufen wird?

Frage 2: Bei den Previews zu den drei neuen Instanz hat man bei "Brunnen der Ewigkeit" ( frei übersetzt^^ ) Illidan und Malfurion gesehen. Sind diese Modelle fest (hat Blizz da was gesagt) ? Ich finde Illidan sieht etwas WC3 mäßig aus und Malfurion hat doch ein neues Modell, warum also nicht benutzuen 

Frage 3: Glaubt ihr eine Idee wie der Raidfinder wird klappen?

Frage 4: Für den Todesschwinge-Raid wurden schon einige Bosse angekündigt, Modellteschnisch hat sich bei diesen Bossen nichts getan. Was haltet ihr davon, hätten sie die Bosse schöner oder aufwendiger gestalten können, oder ist das egal solange der Bosskampf nur möglichst fordernd ist?

Und zum Schluss die übliche Frage 5: Wann glaubt ihr, dass die Testserver online gehen, da jetzt ja schon so viele Infos raus sind?

MfG Firestream175

P.S. : Könnt ihr einmal zusammen "Braufest" rufen?


----------



## Foxtail (20. September 2011)

Hallo Buffies,

ich würde gerne eine Bitte an euch richten. Ich würde es super finden, wenn ihr wieder Zam und Olli im SWTOR Teil beim Buffedcast habt. Nicht das ich die anderen Redakteure nicht möge würde, aber ich finde bei den beiden springt einfach der Funke über. Man merkt einfach dass die beiden total heiß auf das Spiel sind und extrem gutes Hintergrundwissen haben. Außerdem höre ich mir verdammt gerne ihr Fachgesimpel um das Starwars Universum an^^

SWTOR:
- Könntet ihr auflisten, welche Bücher oder Spiele man eure Meinung nach gelesen/gespielt haben sollte, um in The Old Republic mit guten Hintergrund wissen starten zu können?
- Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist es, dass von den Leute die sich bereits mit TOR beschäftigen, mehr zum Imperium tendieren. Wie seht ihr das? Imperium oder Republik, wo würdet ihr mehr Spieler prognostizieren?
- Was würde Zam spielen wenn es keinen Sith Inquisitor geben würde?

Rift:
- Ich warte zwar momentan auf SWTOR, aber ich habe mit den Gedanken gespielt mal in Rift rein zu kucken. Allerdings bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenn SWTOR kommt ich da erst mal Zeit investieren werde. Was meint ihr, rein kucken oder sich lieber die Euros sparen?

bb Foxtail


----------



## Scherbatsky (20. September 2011)

Liebes Buffed Team,

auf giga.de habe ich folgendes entdeckt: http://www.giga.de/top-themen/00154062-top-100-die-besten-spiele-aller-zeiten-ihr-habt-gewaehlt-hier-sind/

ist es möglich, dass ihr so etwas auch mal startet und eure eigenen Erfahrungen mit jeder Art von Spielen dazu erläutert ?


----------

